# Accu-Chek Aviva test strips - cheapest place to order them from



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi I have been told by my local surgery that I can only have my Accu-Chek Aviva test strips on prescription 2 - 3 time a year. 

Do any of you know where is the cheapest place to order these from?


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2010)

ebay would be a good place to start hun u found a box of 50 here for under ?20.http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Accu-Chek-Avi...ity_Disability_Medical_ET&hash=item2c584a3365


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 27, 2010)

How much? Cant believe you guys have to pay so much ... you need then just as much as type 1's dont you?


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> How much? Cant believe you guys have to pay so much ... you need then just as much as type 1's dont you?



yeah it is utterly outrageous some on here have to fight tooth and nail to get strips on prescription.


----------



## Lizzie53 (Oct 27, 2010)

Steffie do you get yours on script? So far I haven't had a problem as consultant told me to test 3 or 4 times a day.


----------



## Steff (Oct 27, 2010)

Lizzie53 said:


> Steffie do you get yours on script? So far I haven't had a problem as consultant told me to test 3 or 4 times a day.



Yeah hun i dont have or never had an issue with getting mine, but i know theres been some on here who had to fight for them x


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sheilagh - I wonder if your GP would let you have say 2 weeks supply initially so you can see what foods spike you and what don;t. When I was first diagnosed in June, I felt I needed to test a lot to start with to see what my levels were on fasting and after meals. This way I was able to work out what spiked me (beans) and what didn't (burgen bread e.g). I now feel I can eat quite happily now without testing all the while. I probably would test now once or twice a week, however I am a rare exception in that I have suddenly been having hypo's. On seeing my GP for this she has prescribed a fair amount of strips to allow me to test around my exercise.

I wonder if you speak to your gp and keep a food plan of what you are trying to do, then maybe they may be more generous to start with until you feel you need to test much less.

I hope this makes sense?


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 27, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Sheilagh - I wonder if your GP would let you have say 2 weeks supply initially so you can see what foods spike you and what don;t. When I was first diagnosed in June, I felt I needed to test a lot to start with to see what my levels were on fasting and after meals. This way I was able to work out what spiked me (beans) and what didn't (burgen bread e.g). I now feel I can eat quite happily now without testing all the while. I probably would test now once or twice a week, however I am a rare exception in that I have suddenly been having hypo's. On seeing my GP for this she has prescribed a fair amount of strips to allow me to test around my exercise.
> 
> I wonder if you speak to your gp and keep a food plan of what you are trying to do, then maybe they may be more generous to start with until you feel you need to test much less.
> 
> I hope this makes sense?



Thanks I will try again at the surgery they prescribed me the first 50 but as you know you soon go through them. My BG is still over 10 most morning so really feel that I still need to be checking at least a couple of times a day.


----------



## Tezzz (Oct 28, 2010)

I've sent you a PM with a suggestion Sheilagh.


----------



## simonrudd (Oct 28, 2010)

how often do you test??  i get 100 at a time but i only test once a day - so this lasts about 3 months   hope you get it sorted :


----------



## Dlhc (Sep 23, 2012)

*Follow on*

I'm reply to a lot off what u ppl r saying. I to am struggling to get this test strips from my go. Even though my doctor asked me to test it twice daily. The test strips I have I do it at 2 different points in the day and it's always over 10+.


----------



## JohnCo (Sep 23, 2012)

The cheapest is, surprisingly, accu check!  I would be very surprised if they are not able to supply the strips to you VAT free.  You will need to register with them though. I pay ?15 a box of 50 strips (post free, next day delivery) fromAbbott for my Free Style meter.


----------



## Dlhc (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Jhonco thank u 4 reply it's a on going battle with surgery, please can u tell me what site u use,


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 23, 2012)

The cheapest by far is definately Ebay - I've paid as low as ?9 for 50 but you do need to strewd when bidding....


----------



## JohnCo (Sep 23, 2012)

I`ve just checked the Accu-Chek site and test strips are only available on prescription! Sorry - I should have been more thorough.  Not the end of the world though! Go here ;- https://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/ 
Get a free meter and a dozen strips to get you going and software for the computer. I have had strips off of Ebay but when you add postage there is very little advantage. Regards JohnCo


----------



## Dlhc (Sep 30, 2012)

*Sugar level*

I test twice a day at different points off the day. I am in the doctors tomorrow so I'll see what happens then. Thank u all 4 yr reply.


----------



## Dlhc (Oct 4, 2012)

*Confused*

Whats this new thbc test or something they do at yr gps 4 dibbetes. Sorry about spelling.


----------



## Keaver (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmm my surgery used to be great but my recent annual nurse visit they changed the system from bayer to microdot as its cheaper (15p per strip she said).

Also was informed that as a type 2 diet controlled only, I don't need to test bloods really, so the device isn't needed to a large degree.

So the battle to keep confidence in the system keeps ongoing

All I can suggest is just keep asking and say you need the strips as it helps monitor and control, it worked for me until recently.


----------



## Katieb (Oct 9, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> The cheapest by far is definately Ebay - I've paid as low as ?9 for 50 but you do need to strewd when bidding....



I agree. Get all mine from ebay and pay average ?13 per 50. Sometimes I bid on 100 which works out cheaper. Katie


----------

